# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Is the CTC Worth it

## SandexFool

Hello,

I am newer to the 3D Printer world I purchased a XYZ Da Vinci and Returning that Crap, didn't make that great of prints and then the cost of Filament for 2 rolls cost me around $60, each one  is only around 600 Grams so I was basically paying triple the price of normal Filament, and then with the new one can't change firmware, just wasn't worth it.

So after research I was looking at making my own I am a Field Tech so I have the full ability to build just about anything, but after looking on ebay this CTC printer runs around $500 and doesn't look that bad. 

So my general questions is do you guys think that The CTC is worth the money?

----------


## malcf

Hi I am quite happy with my ctc printer I have had it for around 2 months and have done various mods to improve it,for the price it is a good piece of kit but it is even better with the mods on thingiverse.

----------


## curious aardvark

yep basically a makerbot replicator dual clone. 
Good, solid machines. And if you go to the flashforge forum (basically a forum for all rep dual clones) you'll see lots of links to mods and tips etc :-) 
For the money, there's really nothing to touch the design.

----------


## Wawster

Agreed. I'm a newb, but learning fast. Spent a lot of time researching, and got the CTC a few months ago. Found a lot of mods on Thingiverse, and a lot of tips here. Good printer for the money,  Prepare to get your hands dirty and do some dis-assembly here and there, but I reckon that's true for just about all 3D printers.  I'm very happy with mine (other than when I bricked it updating to Sailfish...but that was my own fault for not following instructions, and recoverable). It prints well.

----------


## The_Architect23

The new models in black coming from ebay have hardware timer USB dongles so you can only use their fulfillment. USB key required for use, usb only in their filament packs.

----------


## malcf

Are you sure you are talking about the CTC printers and not the Da vinci ones?, I havnt seen anything on the US ctc website or ebay.

----------


## The_Architect23

> Are you sure you are talking about the CTC printers and not the Da vinci ones?, I havnt seen anything on the US ctc website or ebay.



That was my issue. its not advertised. The ebay seller ctc3dprinter2014 did not make a big deal about it. Offered to send out a board with no USB+ (thats what its called ) and next day It was in my mailbox ( I live within 30 miles of the warehouse ). I just upgraded and it works fine. No more spool counting. 

Basically I Think it was just a counter. If you didnt buy filament from them you had to buy per hour. To be fair its not a bad printer at all no was the filament. I just dont like to be tied down, and didnt appreciate the lack of mentioning the lock down.

----------

